# Recomendations Please..



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

Hi Guys,

I'm in search of some new juices, I've tried most of the creamy, Milky, Pound cakey Juices Like Pound It, Fogg's, Suicide Bunny, NCV etc and I'm loving them!!!!! but I find myself craving something sweet/Sour/ fruity... maybe even with some menthol in it for a twist.. I can even add that myself. I've ordered VM XXX and I'm waiting for that to be delivered want a few other options that I can try as well. 

they need to be at least a 70/30 VG/PG... I battle with the high PG juices.

Any suggestions


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/1/16)

Hey Chezzig,

When you said "sweet/Sour/ fruity" the Cosmic Fog range of juices popped into my mind, checkout these 2 if you havent already...
The Shocker & Kryptonite 

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey Chezzig,
> 
> When you said "sweet/Sour/ fruity" the Cosmic Fog range of juices popped into my mind, checkout these 2 if you havent already...
> The Shocker & Kryptonite
> ...


 Awesome, Thank-you @CloudmanJHB , going to look into those now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Hi @Chezzig

I think VapourMountain makes some excellent fruity vapes. 

Try their Strawberry and add some menthol - have been vaping that blend for months with great satisfaction
Another one I like with added menthol is VM's Berry Blaze

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Chezzig
> 
> I think VapourMountain makes some excellent fruity vapes.
> 
> ...


 Thank-you @Silver , I placed an order on them yesterday, Think I should pop them a mail and include the Strawberry and Berry Blaze in 10 mls and give them a try

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

Also try ELP - Pearing Melon Dew, White Label - Berry Yoghurt (add some menthol if you wish) MMM Lime Party, MMM Mint & Honey. There are many more local ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey Chezzig,
> 
> When you said "sweet/Sour/ fruity" the Cosmic Fog range of juices popped into my mind, checkout these 2 if you havent already...
> The Shocker & Kryptonite
> ...


 aaah @CloudmanJHB The cosmic Fog is 50/50 VG/PG Boooooooo


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/1/16)

Ah crap never even looked at that, sorry


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thank-you @Silver , I placed an order on them yesterday, Think I should pop them a mail and include the Strawberry and Berry Blaze in 10 mls and give them a try



As @Pixstar said - there are several others - but all in good time - you need to get through them all!
Just if you are already ordering from VM, I would agree, its a good idea to get some of those I recommended to hitch the ride...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Also try ELP - Pearing Melon Dew, White Label - Berry Yoghurt (add some menthol if you wish) MMM Lime Party, MMM Mint & Honey. There are many more local ones.


 Thank-you for the suggestions @Pixstar ... Lime Part sounds really good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Ah crap never even looked at that, sorry


 No worries @CloudmanJHB


----------



## sneakydino (22/1/16)

What VG/PG ratio are the Vapour Mountain juices ?


----------



## n00b13 (22/1/16)

MMM Dragon juice is sweet, sour AND fruity and worth a shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

sneakydino said:


> What VG/PG ratio are the Vapour Mountain juices ?


 60/40 but you can order 70/30 @sneakydino

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> MMM Dragon juice is sweet, sour AND fruity and worth a shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Awesome thanks @n00b13


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Also try ELP - Pearing Melon Dew, White Label - Berry Yoghurt (add some menthol if you wish) MMM Lime Party, MMM Mint & Honey. There are many more local ones.


 Anyone have the website for MMM ?


----------



## n00b13 (22/1/16)

http://Mmmixes.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> http://Mmmixes.co.za
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank-you @n00b13 Order place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/1/16)

+ 1 on Lime Party and Berry Yoghurt for what you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (22/1/16)

Andre said:


> + 1 on Lime Party and Berry Yoghurt for what you want.


 Thank-you @Andre 

Berry Yogurt also a MMM Juice?


----------



## Andre (22/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thank-you @Andre
> 
> Berry Yogurt also a MMM Juice?


No, White Label - from Vape Cartel. Think I saw somewhere they will be restocked soon. For the most natural fruit (papaya) ever, try Fetch by Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

sneakydino said:


> What VG/PG ratio are the Vapour Mountain juices ?


 usually 70/30 but you are able to modify that in your order- if you contact them via mail


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

Andre said:


> No, White Label - from Vape Cartel. Think I saw somewhere they will be restocked soon. For the most natural fruit (papaya) ever, try Fetch by Wiener Vape Co.


I must try that, Papaya sounds interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

sneakydino said:


> What VG/PG ratio are the Vapour Mountain juices ?



Hi @sneakydino 
As far as i understood, VM's "original" premium juices, like Strawberry and Berry Blaze etc are around 50/50. I think the newer ones may have more VG. But you can ask VM to mix you a different ratio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

